# back to work after transfer



## BLJ (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello, 

I need to text my boss about when I'm coming back to work. Told him yesterday that the transfer would either be today or Monday and I would let him know when I'd be back in as soon as I find out. So the good news is that we are going for day 5 transfer on Monday - even though we've 'only' got 5 embies but hopefully we'll get one or even two blastocysts      

Anyway my questions is what's best to do should I stay home for another day after transfer? You hear so many different things some even say lie flat for 2 days. 

Any thoughts?
Thanks B


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hi BLJ,

Just wanted to say that my consultant and the nurses all told me to take it really easy after the transfer, they didnt tell me to have full bed rest but to avoid doing anything much at all. I have taken advantage of this and have pretty much chilled out and watched some good films and avoided doing much at all but it is all dependent on how you feel. I felt very emotional and just wanted to wrap myself up and relax but alot of women on here go straight back to work but I do think you should take at least the day of the transfer and the day after to take it easy.

Lots of luck that everything works out for you

Stef xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm having 2 weeks of this time, the week of EC & ET, then having the following week off just to rest and relax


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've always gone back after test day and my GP was happy to give me a sick cert saying 'Gynae procedure under anaesthetic and recovery' - which I guess egg collection is and ET

Wishing you luck

L x


----------



## BLJ (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks girls! That's really helpful. I'm definitely taking Monday and Tuesday off maybe do bit of work from home on Tuesday if I feel up to it. I'm hoping I won't have to go through another treatment but if I do I'm just going to take a longer time off. Last thing you need at a time like this is worry about work...

Just need to think now about what I'm going to say when I'm back on Wednesday. 

Such a strange idea that our embies are sitting in a dish and I don't even think anyone looks at them on a Sunday I wish they would update us today as well now we have to wait until we're in the clinic on Monday lunch time...

Hope you're all doing OK waiting and we all get what we soooo wish for!  
  

B


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the major issue is feeling sore and bloated and seriously exhausted. I've taken off till the test day both times but at a minimum take off a few days to make sure you're recovering ok.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi

I had a Monday transfer and went back after a week. With blasts they will start implanting over a few days so I thought it best to rest at home. I must admit this time round i even stayed in bed dint know if it made any difference but u did get a bfp xxx good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It really is down to personal choice and to be honest, I personally don't think it makes any difference to the success.

I've had the full 2 weeks off after EC/ET on some of my cycles, had a week off, a few days and returned almost immediately.  I've had 2 BFPs (but early mc's/chem pgs) and 5 BFNs.

You have to do what you feel most comfortable doing....physically and mentally !

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hey ladies

have to agree with natasha - each cycle for me has been diffrent (first cycle was 4 weeks as had ohss), 2 weeks and last 1 week  - this time i am planning on taking 2 weeks from EC - its kinda my last chance saloon and i want to know that i have done everything possible and won't have to beat myself up if its a bfn.

also i drive 50 miles a day for work -and i find that exhausting as it is -after transfer its a very emotional time and after the time and effort we put into ivf cycles -i think its the least i can do.

But - i would never say to anyone who has to or wants to go back to work -not to - its a very personal choice and i know that i am lucky in working for a huge global company who supports fertility treatment.

lots of    for us all

sxx


----------

